# Porsche Cayman



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

So the story goes...
I work in a garage, Dad drove this in (needed aircon pipes doing) looking a right shed! I passed comment that I could make it look brand new, so Dad told me to do it, and that the customer may come back for a monthly wash or whatever... I have a feeling he'll just say "thanks" and bugger off, never to be seen again:lol:

Befores:





Started at the wheels with some Sonax full effect/xtreme wheel cleaner

Agitated 


A squirt of IronX (continuity errors here!:lol: It's a different wheel!)


Rinse and some APC on the tyre


A posey picture


That was Friday after work, I planned on a full wash and decon by the end of friday, but I started late, and I was getting hungry! Where's the dedication aye!

So Saturday morning I got cracking with the little niggly bits on the body
APC dwelling on the fuel cap


and under the spoiler


Used the silverline brush to get deep into the vents on the front


Then my Raceglaze brush started to fall apart


Fuel cap after


The dirt in the rear window was sooo stubborn! I had to pinch a brush into a fan shape and get real agressive with it! 


After a TFR prewash, I did a 2BM wash with Maxi Suds 2 and a Microfiber Madness Incredimitt


While leaving the car to drip dry, I was in another room talking to my Dad, come back to find the hose came away from the tap and tried it's best to flood the workshop! So had to keep fit with a brush sweeping it into the drain! 

Car was absolutely covered in tar spots! ValetPro citrus tar and glue remover made light work of it, while smelling nice at the same time



Moving on to IronX, Tho owner obviously drives it hard, the inside of the door handles and the air intakes were turning yellow from fallout rusting away, also lots of visible bits on the doors and stuff



Another little spray on the wheels too


Clayed with CarPro Yellow medium clay and poorboys super slick and suds in a spray bottle.

After that, I rinsed then gave it another wash, dried it and brought it in for polishing.
My finishing pad is shrinking! It used to have a 2mm gap from the edge of the backing plate to the velcro, not the backing plate sticks out about 1mm! what's up with that? I hand wash and rinse them in cold water and drip dry?


Fuel for the proceedings


Used the workshop crawling board for the lower parts

Very handy

Using the Lake Country constant pressure finishing pad and Menzerna SF4500, these are the results I was getting 





After that it was getting late, so I left it like that for the night and went home. Leaving myself a big old list for the following day.

Sunday started with the exhaust, in it's terrible state



Started with thinners and some old rags, but quickly realised it was doing FA.
As it was a brushed finish, I wasn't wary of scratching it, so I went with 00 steel wool and some APC. First go


Second



then finished with some fresh 00 and some Peek polish



I then got a bit lame with the picture taking and missed lots out.
I went over the car with some werkstat acrylic prime and a Meguiars microfibre applicator pad.

Next Idecided to try my new Angelwax Ag out. This makes a right mess if you get it on windows or trim!



My microfibre upon buffing, filled with metallic flake!


After that I attempted some arty posey beading wax showing off pics, but they didn't turn out so well! :lol:




:lol:

My attention now turned to the interior.
Gave all the plastics a light clean with a weak APC mix
I'm guessing this is a piece of poo? :lol: Was proper stubborn!


Dressed all plastics with Angelwax AnGel from my waxybox sample (gorgeous stuff! Love it)

A thorough hoover, and a wet vac of the mats Followed.

Before doing the leather, I dressed the tyres with Ecotouch's tyre dressing, so it had a nice drying time.

I then moved onto the leather.

Cleaned with Auto Finesse hide leather cleaner 


Then dressed with the Hide conditioner, which smells incredible
By far not the best pic!


Dressed the plastics with Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel


Before

After 

Also did the grilles on the front and the small bumper lip on the front

Glass cleaned with the Gtechniq sample from waxybox and a paragon fish scale microfibre.

Finished with a QD wipe with Sonax xtreme brillant shine detailer.

And now for some underwhelming finished pics! They aren't the most flattering 














And that's that, 15 hours later, I'm knackered, out of pocket and somebody has the best complimentary clean from a "backstreet garage" in history! :lol:

Comments and critique welcomed (a bit  )


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice work. I just hope the owner appreciates all your efforts.

Should be a little billy bonus coming your way if there's any justice in the world.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, can I get this free to if I get a mot :lol:

Best service "wash" in history!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent job.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great job, and a nice little write up too!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Lovely job, nice gloss on the car :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Free ? Good job


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice and glossy.


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

What did the guy say when he picked it up????


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

He's not picked it up yet, He's away atm.

I'm going to do another customers RS4 too, as they're on holiday for a month. Also for free.

What's wrong with me?


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

NICE ! 

BTW, I need servicing for my car, the wipers are dead, will I get a free wash ? :speechles


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice excellent job :thumb:


Brain


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

SuperColin said:


> NICE !
> 
> BTW, I need servicing for my car, the wipers are dead, will I get a free wash ? :speechles


By one of the other mechanics, with a gritty sponge and some dish soap, yeah :lol:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I forgot to take before pictures with the led light, it was difficult to capture, but the paint wasn't all that bad tbh, just looking a bit hazey and lacked gloss.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work, just hope he appreciates it!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

A labour of love there, i cant wait to hear of the owners reaction on pick up, please keep us posted. 
Really great results well done, i hope they think so too!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well the fact a number of fellow detailers are asking for you to do theirs speaks volumes.

You never know, your hard work may bring in more work for the garage and in turn maybe some paying clients for you. 

Good work btw.

Paul


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

cracking job fella, a credit to yourself to give up your time and products for a stranger


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow. My Fiat dealer cleaned my Bravo while repairing the sun roof, it's safe to say they've put a lot more marks on it than they've taken out! Unfortunately at the moment I don't have the time to sort it out.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Marcos999 said:


> Wow. My Fiat dealer cleaned my Bravo while repairing the sun roof, it's safe to say they've put a lot more marks on it than they've taken out! Unfortunately at the moment I don't have the time to sort it out.


I don't do this to every car!

We'd go bust in no time if every car had a complimentary 15+ hour detail :lol:


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

lol nice work mate!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work fingers crossed it appreciated. At the end of the day its all practice. I never really let my car get too dirty plus with protection its easy enough to clean. nice to work on some one else's car which needs some proper cleaning and TLC.

Cleaned up the paintwork nicely and an interesting choice of wax.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Soul Hudson said:


> Nice work fingers crossed it appreciated. At the end of the day its all practice. I never really let my car get too dirty plus with protection its easy enough to clean. nice to work on some one else's car which needs some proper cleaning and TLC.
> 
> Cleaned up the paintwork nicely and an interesting choice of wax.


First time using it, and its not my favourite tbh.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

thats what i like about back street garages they go that extra mile! hopefully they appreciate it and spread the word for you!


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Top customer service!! 
Looks awesome too, he will be chuffed to bits, especially the state it arrived in!
Well done


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Seriously mate, that was superb stuff. Stop doing this for free, unless you are using these for publicity.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

A18 XOX said:


> Top customer service!!
> Looks awesome too, he will be chuffed to bits, especially the state it arrived in!
> Well done


Dropped it off at his house today, he's on holiday. Come back to a treat!


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Guru said:


> Seriously mate, that was superb stuff. Stop doing this for free, unless you are using these for publicity.


This was for free, as I said, Dad said to do it in the hope he comes back for a monthly wash or whatever. Hopefully.


----------



## tomsy29 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks great mate, youve done a cracking job on that!  Even if nothing does come of it, its great practise for you learning techniques on different cars and paints etc! 

good work!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

awesome car, very very nice work, thanks for the explaination


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fantastic work.

Please keep us posted as to what the owner says 

my mate, (who's on here too) has offered to do my 996. I can do it, but his levels of OCD make mine look rubbish!  Going to take him up on the offer once it's back from having some serious engine mods @ Hartech 


Dan


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

OK, to update. 

The owner has said...



F all :lol:


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ahh well, you know that the car will soon end up in the same state it was when it came to you.

Proving that some people simply don't give a t0ss about their cars.

Regardless, well done for all the hard work, thanks for posting. 
No doubt it will pay off in other ways at some point.

Now, where's the pics of this RS4? 

Dan :thumb:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

RS4 never materialised I'm afraid  the work it was having done took longer and ran into an issue, after it was finished, the customer needed it back before I had chance to clean it. 

If you follow the Drive channel on YouTube, think of Chris Harris' Audi. That's the state it is in :lol:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Drewie said:


> OK, to update.
> 
> The owner has said...
> 
> F all :lol:


............ungratfull t**t.:doublesho Case of beer & a BIG thanks would have been nice.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Drewie. Remember how we slate dealer/garage's for making a c0ck up of our cars paint finish .We all so remember the ones who don't mess up the cars as well. It might not have borne fruit now but even the big detail name started out by word of mouth and hard graft. 
Daz
By the way totally agree the VW Steve (............ungratfull t**t. Case of beer & a BIG thanks would have been nice). If the owner couldn't tell his car shone like a diamond up a coal miner's butt from the last time he saw it, It speaks volumes really


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

*Update*

He came in today for an MoT. Nothing else...

Car looks like it hasn't been touched since :lol:


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Won't be doing that again :lol:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow good job you did there! Shame it looks like it hasn't been kept on top of, oh well.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Just clean half the car see if he notices


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

When I run the country I'm going to make it illegal to keep your car in that state, there will be an on the spot fine and 3 points on your license :thumb:

Makes you wonder what state their house is in if the car looks like that.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Tooooooooooo much money if u ask me, easy come easy go, or just lazy!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

I think il bring my car in for a MOT. Your only 35 mins away 


If you spend that time on it you can have the other MOT's i get given :lol:


----------



## David-R (Apr 18, 2011)

Lucky customer, nice write up!


----------

